# IGFA bestätigt neuen All-Tackle Yellowfin Tuna Weltrekord



## deger (11. März 2011)

http://goo.gl/YjRmI

Ich sag da mal einfach: Petri bzw. Tight Lines #6


----------



## Zacharias Zander (11. März 2011)

*AW: IGFA bestätigt neuen All-Tackle Yellowfin Tuna Weltrekord*

Sexy !!!


----------

